# She cheated on me



## ducky1987 (Dec 3, 2018)

Found out my ho cheated on me				 Been together a little over 2 years up until tonight 

 What's the best course of action? 

 Right now I'm in North Carolina. 

 Cliffs: 
 -Girlfriend is a ho 
 -Her work sent her to manners school for the weekend with another coworker
 -Was originally supposed to be her and another girl 
 -Replaced girl with a dude who is bi 
 -They both check into seperate rooms across from each other Thursday night, I was going to go Thursday night, but I was tired. Redpill says never to mate guard so I didn't bother to go. 
 -We went out last(Friday) night me, my ex-ho, the bi coworker and his boyfriend 
 -My girlfriend is somewhat bi btw 
 -Find out in group conversation that they went out first night, didn't think anything of it, but now that I think back her coworker was asking if I was the jealous type when we went out, I said no and she agreed.
 -I get back from the  an hour before her manners class got finished just a little bit ago and decided to investigate her room because something has not felt right during the last year of the relationship
 -I find her food log in the side drawer next to her bed. 
 -The entry dated the first day I was not at the hotel(Thursday) read at the end, "Went out with (coworker's name), had drinks... I WAS VERY BAD
 -Immediately started packing my **** and left back home(with her room key) 
 -She's called me around 10 times now
 -Texted me saying "What the ****... Where are you... Did you really just leave..Seriously" 
 -There's no way I WAS VERY BAD means anything other than cheating 

 I have a lot of **** that's hers including her apartment key so eventually she's going to have to keep calling me, will take my time returning her ****​


----------



## IHI (Dec 3, 2018)

If ya cant trust eachother, relationship will never work out anyways. Cut your losses early so when you find, the one, you have that much more time together


----------



## bigdog (Dec 3, 2018)

End that crap and move on.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 3, 2018)

"Cliffs: girlfriend is a ho" :32 (18):

"I was very bad" could mean anything, maybe she made out with some chick at the bar, maybe got double teamed by 2 dudes, who knows...


----------



## stonetag (Dec 3, 2018)

Looks like the manners class was a bust.


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2018)

Why do you people indulge this dicktard?

you think this is real? Manners class?


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why do you people indulge this dicktard?
> 
> you think this is real? Manners class?



just remembered this is the same guy with the other story about the guy waiting out front of the restaraunt to fight him lol


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> just remembered this is the same guy with the other story about the guy waiting out front of the restaraunt to fight him lol



And being drugged and sodomized by a tranny he met on tinder.


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2018)

Actually, this story is pretty funny. 

As he is insinuating he left her because she cheated on her diet and not with the bi dude. 

He should have just joined in and been the bottom.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 3, 2018)

id have beat her ass with my cock


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why do you people indulge this dicktard?
> 
> you think this is real? Manners class?



Guess you missed the spam link?


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Guess you missed the spam link?



Yes. Was it for a real manners school?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 3, 2018)

"One time at manners school......."


----------



## snake (Dec 3, 2018)

I was hoping this one had some legs and would run awhile. We could use some new entertainment around here.

Me being the trusting type, would see "I WAS VERY BAD" in a diet log and think she had a double bacon cheese burger and not the hot Italian sausage. But I'm the trusting type.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 3, 2018)

snake said:


> I was hoping this one had some legs and would run awhile. We could use some new entertainment around here.
> 
> Me being the trusting type, would see "I WAS VERY BAD" in a diet log and think she had a double bacon cheese burger and not the hot Italian sausage. But I'm the trusting type.




hahaha thats honestly what i thought, triple meat, triple cheese, large fry and a chocolate shake. Very bad haha


----------



## German89 (Dec 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why do you people indulge this dicktard?
> 
> you think this is real? Manners class?



you never went to manners class, sir?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2018)

You deserved it


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 3, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> "One time at manners school......."



those were the good ole days 

View attachment 6906


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 3, 2018)

Lol what a dumpster fire.


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 16, 2019)

Update 

her and I ended up getting back together. I had a 3 sum with her and the man and it wasn’t that great

i nut so fast so would have to watch the guy destroy her.  It got so bad she wanted me to give him head. He’s hung like a horse so after one time I gave up. I left her ass.  It dealing with an unfaithful ho


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 16, 2019)

ur a fukkin trip dude


----------



## DNW (Nov 16, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> ur a fukkin trip dude



That's not the word I'd use to describe him


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 16, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> ur a fukkin trip dude




bro you sit there and let a girl who you've been with   for 5 years leave you for another man..
 ibet you'd do some wild shit to keep her too


i tried and it didnt work. im not gay.

ended up beating his ass and it felt good. served my time and i'm out. hitting the gym soon and gonna destroy chest and back


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 16, 2019)

Hey look. Another fukstick shows up here. Grrreeeeaaaat!


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 16, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Hey look. Another fukstick shows up here. Grrreeeeaaaat!



i bet you wouldn't say that to my face

why cant we all just get a long


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 16, 2019)

ducky1987 said:


> i bet you wouldn't say that to my face
> 
> why cant we all just get a long



1) You don't know me. You would lose your bet.

2) Because some people just don't belong.


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 16, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> 1) You don't know me. You would lose your bet.
> 
> 2) Because some people just don't belong.



you don't know me, little pal. 

look in the mirror and read that second sentence. good day


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 16, 2019)

ducky1987 said:


> you don't know me, little pal.
> 
> look in the mirror and read that second sentence. good day



This coming from a guy that sucks dick....


----------



## Trump (Nov 16, 2019)

was only the tip, does that still count??



BigSwolePump said:


> This coming from a guy that sucks dick....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 16, 2019)

ducky1987 said:


> Update
> 
> her and I ended up getting back together. I had a 3 sum with her and the man and it wasn’t that great
> 
> i nut so fast so would have to watch the guy destroy her.  It got so bad *she wanted me to give him head*. He’s hung like a horse so *after one time I gave up*. I left her ass.  It dealing with an unfaithful ho



 you are ghey


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 16, 2019)

Trump said:


> was only the tip, does that still count??




:32 (18):


Only counts after the first inch so....


----------



## Yaya (Nov 16, 2019)

Damn fckng geek


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 16, 2019)

whenever i hear a story like this I think 

why in the hell would some share this 

& she sound hot id like to fukk her


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 16, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> you are ghey




just because you gave head it doesn't make you gay...

i am  a straight man who wants nothing more than to be with my ex girl again. but that isn't gonna happen so i am on the hunt for a new hottie to bust down


----------



## CJ (Nov 16, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> whenever i hear a story like this I think
> 
> why in the hell would some share this



Yeah, I think I'd take that one to the grave.


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 16, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, I think I'd take that one to the grave.




you're definitely not a real man then 


you're ashamed of your actions. That's quite sad.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 16, 2019)

Ducky,
How many times have you jerked it to that memory....just sayin...


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 16, 2019)

ccpro said:


> Ducky,
> How many times have you jerked it to that memory....just sayin...



ducky is cucky ?


----------



## Boytoy (Nov 16, 2019)

ducky1987 said:


> just because you gave head it doesn't make you gay...
> 
> I positive it does


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 16, 2019)

Boytoy said:


> ducky1987 said:
> 
> 
> > just because you gave head it doesn't make you gay...
> ...


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 16, 2019)

to be clear, op is for sure ghey af


----------



## Long (Nov 16, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Boytoy said:
> 
> 
> > hold up tho...
> ...


----------



## Boytoy (Nov 16, 2019)

Agree with long


----------



## Long (Nov 16, 2019)

Boytoy said:


> Agree with long



If you bite it off and chew it up you are not gay. That is the dick in the mouth test.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 16, 2019)

Long said:


> If you bite it off and chew it up you are not gay. That is the dick in the mouth test.



damn bro why you gottaa bite it off AND chew it up?! 
i think just biting it off would suffice no?
i think you yourself just failed the test, sick dick chewin bastard!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Jin said:


> He should have just joined in and been the bottom.



The ONE time you don't take Jin's advice.


----------



## Boytoy (Nov 16, 2019)

Long said:


> If you bite it off and chew it up you are not gay. That is the dick in the mouth test.





Gibsonator said:


> damn bro why you gottaa bite it off AND chew it up?!
> i think just biting it off would suffice no?
> i think you yourself just failed the test, sick dick chewin bastard!







Valid point


----------



## Long (Nov 17, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> damn bro why you gottaa bite it off AND chew it up?!
> i think just biting it off would suffice no?
> i think you yourself just failed the test, sick dick chewin bastard!



You dont chew it up and you still have a dick in your mouth. You chew it up it's just meat. You bite it off and spit it out you still sucked dick.


----------



## Boytoy (Nov 17, 2019)

**** **** ****


----------



## Boytoy (Nov 17, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> This coming from a guy that sucks dick....






Said mouth full there


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 17, 2019)

Boytoy said:


> Said a mouth full there



Ha, I had a hard time regurgitating all that as well BT...


Dude time to move on from that nonsense!!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 17, 2019)

Long said:


> You dont chew it up and you still have a dick in your mouth. You chew it up it's just meat. You bite it off and spit it out you still sucked dick.



your logic is extremely fukked up and ghey bro.
i don't judge, we still cool, just don't send me a pm confessing your gheyness for me please.


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 17, 2019)

I bet half of you have sucked a penor or two


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2019)

Best course of action is quit Ho's and get a lady!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> damn bro why you gottaa bite it off AND chew it up?!
> i think just biting it off would suffice no?
> i think you yourself just failed the test, sick dick chewin bastard!



Profukintein LOL!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 17, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> Profukintein LOL!



adding this to the anabolic matrix


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 17, 2019)

ducky1987 said:


> bro you sit there and let a girl who you've been with   for 5 years leave you for another man..
> ibet you'd do some wild shit to keep her too
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, no, I would put foot to ass and dump her faster than lunch from a taco truck.  Have you no fkn dignity or self-esteem?  Don't answer that, it was a rhetorical question.  And yeah, ex wife of 10 years decided a boyfriend was a good idea.  You dont suck dick, you trade up.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 17, 2019)

All I can say in the history of SI & UG no one has ever deserved negative rep more than Ducky ...   and that's really saying something.


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 17, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> All I can say in the history of SI & UG no one has ever deserved negative rep more than Ducky ...   and that's really saying something.




Ive never came across such babies in my life. 


Half of you need to go get labs done. Your estrogen has to be high


----------



## Seeker (Nov 17, 2019)

This thread is beyond stupid and ridiculous! There is no entertainment in this thread whatsoever. Pretty disgusting, and why it's been allowed to continue is surprising. This is why people sign off and don't come back.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 17, 2019)

Seeker said:


> This thread is beyond stupid and ridiculous! There is no entertainment in this thread whatsoever. Pretty disgusting, and why it's been allowed to continue is surprising. This is why people sign off and don't come back.



When I was beginning to think that all hope was lost...finally a veteran steps up and speaks out. No response from admin. Shit is getting out of hand...again.


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 17, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> When I was beginning to think that all hope was lost...finally a veteran steps up and speaks out. No response from admin. Shit is getting out of hand...again.





Maybe lighten up and realize not everyone is full of estrogen. And we don’t cry when we don’t agree with others. 


This is my real life shit that I’m dealing with.


----------



## Long (Nov 17, 2019)

Hypothetical forced gay mouth rape at gunpoint? "Ok."
Hypothetical anti mouth rape tactics with silly reasoning? "That's just too much."

:32 (18):
Where people draw the line is telling.


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2019)

Shit, I'd suck a dick for a million dollars. 

$10 of mouthwash, and I've still got $999,990.

-A joke I heard a comic say once.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 17, 2019)

I would suck the skin off a dick for 1 mill


----------



## Seeker (Nov 17, 2019)

this place WAS moving in a good direction..was.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 17, 2019)

Seeker said:


> this place WAS moving in a good direction..was.


I was just joking


----------



## Long (Nov 17, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I was just joking



Don't do that. Think and act like everyone else. :32 (17):


----------



## Raider (Nov 17, 2019)

I found this entire thread disturbing! I think I’m going to go lift, eat, and watch football to get the thought of this thread away from me!!


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 17, 2019)

Raider said:


> I found this entire thread disturbing! I think I’m going to go lift, eat, and watch football to get the thought of this thread away from me!!






eat well and lift well man


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 17, 2019)

Seeker said:


> This thread is beyond stupid and ridiculous! There is no entertainment in this thread whatsoever. Pretty disgusting, and why it's been allowed to continue is surprising. This is why people sign off and don't come back.



this is entertaining imo

if anyone isnt interested, they can skip it.

steroidology doesnt allow threads like this 

they are dead as a door nail & boring af


----------



## trim (Nov 18, 2019)

Being a top graduate at the manners school and part time instructor, I feel like I need to weigh in.  Everyone who posted in this thread is The Homo. That is all.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 18, 2019)

trim said:


> Being a top graduate at the manners school and part time instructor, I feel like I need to weigh in.  Everyone who posted in this thread is The Homo. That is all.



congradulations it takes a lot of courage to admit youre a fag


----------

